# First post cancer ultrasound



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well I had a TT on March 26 with 8 nodes taken out 3 were cancerous did my rai and I have been feeling good. Today went for my ultrasound and they found 3 suspicious nodes and had my blood drawn. I'm freaking out. I'm trying to stay positive but its bot working. I don't want to have to have surgery again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah2628 said:


> Well I had a TT on March 26 with 8 nodes taken out 3 were cancerous did my rai and I have been feeling good. Today went for my ultrasound and they found 3 suspicious nodes and had my blood drawn. I'm freaking out. I'm trying to stay positive but its bot working. I don't want to have to have surgery again


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; Sarah!!! This is not a good thing. You have been through heck and back.

Sarah; let us know at your earliest opportunity.

{{{{Sarah}}}}










The only good thing I can think of is that if there is more, they will know about it and do something about it. But..............I am truly upset on your behalf! Truly!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear this!

They WILL be doing an iodine scan before making a determination on surgery, won't they?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear this!
> 
> They WILL be doing an iodine scan before making a determination on surgery, won't they?


My question too!


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes blood work then scan then biopsy. I'm just so bummed . I'm getting freaked out too. Why did this happen so quick.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry and will think positive thoughts for you.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...I'd be a little freaked out, too.

I'm curious - how large was your dose of RAI?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can understand why you'd be upset...I would too. Have they mentioned surgery? I ask because my doctors said a second surgery was really, really uncommon.

Thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

My dose of RAI was 100. I'm patiently waiting for my results that will be mailed. Gotta love fining out my thybogolen (sp) shows elevated in an letter. I'm trying to be calm but I just keep thinking that this is bad. I can't feel them so I'm hoping they are small but why wouldnt the radiation kill everything. For an easy cancer (that what everyone tells me) its not so easy.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My dose was also 100. My doctor told me to expect to have to do a second round.

I'm really sorry...I hope you are doing as well as possible...


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

I got my letter today saying there is no detectable tumor (cancer) to keep my appointment for my next ultrasound and they will watch them. I'm so happy I have tears of JOY. Thanks for all the support. I think i will celebrate with some wine and the olympics.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, that's wonderful!!! YYYYYAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------

